# water heaters



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

Its getting to that time of year, first winter for us. Our van (KOntiki 669) has heaters in the water and waste tanks. THe instructions with the van are a bit vague. If I turn them on do they automatically turn off and on when temp rises/drops and also will they switch off when empty.

Also if I leave the water pump off and open the taps is this sufficient to drain the pipes?

The van stays on permanent hookup outside my house.

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Rule of thumb is to drain down all water tanks, including waste and hot and toilet tank if seperate. open taps.dont forget the shower tap. :wink: 
Unless of course you intend to use the van fequently.then use common sense.

cabby


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

Jetdt,

The frost protection heaters fitted to the tanks are only activated when the temperature drops below 4 degrees Celsius and providing there is water in the tank.

Therefore, they are automatic, and you are safe to leave them on all the time.

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## jettdt (Aug 21, 2009)

THanks for that Ash I will turn them on then.

Regards

Julian


----------



## grandadbaza (Jan 3, 2008)

SwiftGroup said:


> Jetdt,
> 
> The frost protection heaters fitted to the tanks are only activated when the temperature drops below 4 degrees Celsius and providing there is water in the tank.
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if this applies to my van Auto Trail Comanche?
As I dont appear to have any instructions about the tank heaters with my van

Baza


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

I have an Autocruise Starburst with a winter pack fitted. The water for the toilet flush comes from the fresh water tank will this be ok in the winter.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

SGMGB said:


> I have an Autocruise Starburst with a winter pack fitted. The water for the toilet flush comes from the fresh water tank will this be ok in the winter.


There is no holding tank as such so if you drain the fresh water tank and then press the flush buttton then you should clear any water in the toilet flush plumbing.


----------



## SGMGB (Sep 17, 2009)

I had the winter pack fitted so i could leave water in when on ehu are you saying this will not workwhen set on frost.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

SGMGB said:


> I had the winter pack fitted so i could leave water in when on ehu are you saying this will not workwhen set on frost.


The Swift web site says "Washrooms are well appointed and an optional winter pack is also available, consisting of fresh and waste water tank heaters, waste pipe insulation and fridge vent covers for comfortable all year round travelling".

My understanding from reading about it is that the winter pack tank heaters are *only to prevent the below the floor fresh and waste water tanks from freezing*. 
If you had the MH on your drive on EHU and the tank heaters came on then all they would do is protect the water in the fresh and waste water tanks . They would not protect the water heater, toilet, pipework or a remote pump if fitted. In that event it would be best to switch the water heater on and to have some form of space heating that would provide heat to the interior including the toilet compartment e.g an oil filled radiator fed through a thermostat.


----------

